# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Figuring out what toad is right for me?

## Deku

Hello guys. I have been on and off on here for a while. Had plenty of pets some I rehomed due to some issues I had in the past, but now I feel I am ready for something again. I am looking to keep a toad or a few in a habitat that's either a 40breeder or a 75gallon tank. I was hoping for something that isn't SUPER shy, I remember having a cane toad and it died within a month for some reason(It threw up somewhite stuff and died) I've had normal american toads that lived for like 3 -6 years but I don't know if that's their life span... I forgot about this stuff... 

I am trying to get the basics down and find something that'll last quite a while. I am currently 24 years old and a lot of time to spare and SOME money to burn. 

I do like cane toads but I am not so sure since I hear they're pretty skittish. Would it make a difference if I got them smaller? Does anyone know where I can get small cane toads? Like toadlets or something? For a 75 gallon tank how many toads can I fit in there comfortably without even overcrowding them?

----------


## Xavier

If you're open to making a semi-aquatic tank, you could keep Bombina species (Which I know aren't really toads) which are nice in colors, personality, and make great pets. Here's our care-sheet on them if you're interested: http://www.frogforum.net/content.php...-and-relatives

----------


## Deku

> If you're open to making a semi-aquatic tank, you could keep Bombina species (Which I know aren't really toads) which are nice in colors, personality, and make great pets. Here's our care-sheet on them if you're interested: http://www.frogforum.net/content.php...-and-relatives


what about real toads? ps thank you

----------


## Xavier

Well if you want real toads, I suggest the American toad, they're small and easy captives when I owned them

----------


## Strider18

Bumblebee Toads are a possibility, but they can be expensive captive bred.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

> Well if you want real toads, I suggest the American toad, they're small and easy captives when I owned them


i dont mind the size just wanted something longlived

----------


## glutes

Have you looked into the yellow spotted climbing toads? Josh's frogs breeds and sells them. They are the only climbing toad species, get a decent size and are beautiful, spectacular animals. A 75 gal would work quite well for a group of 3-5 as long as it is tall rather than long. You can always convert a long tank to a tall as well. 

If you want more toads, then I second Strider18 on bumblebee toads. They are quite a bit smaller but they waddle around which is quite funny. Very bright colors on these little things too. 

Remember, toads are frogs. Don't limit your search to "toads" because they are a frogs; toads simply have some characteristics that are a bit different(shorter legs, bumpy skin.) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dace

If the American toads only lived 3- 6 years they were either very old or something went wrong, they've been known to live well into their 30's.
Fowler's toads aren't shy at all. Often they're out in the daytime.
I've never kept Sonoran desert toads but I've read that they're the least shy and most outgoing of them all and rarely hide.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Jason

Like others have said - bumble bee toads or yellow spotted climbing toads! 

I have a Cane Toad and I really wouldn't recommend them. Mine is skittish, came to me with a parasite load and it's just failing to adjust to captivity. They're probably a hit or a miss because of them being wild caught but I took the chance because they're collected from invasive populations. I wouldn't recommend any other wild caught toads either, unless you catch them yourself, so not to contribute to the stressful collecting for the pet trade.

----------


## Deku

> Have you looked into the yellow spotted climbing toads? Josh's frogs breeds and sells them. They are the only climbing toad species, get a decent size and are beautiful, spectacular animals. A 75 gal would work quite well for a group of 3-5 as long as it is tall rather than long. You can always convert a long tank to a tall as well. 
> 
> If you want more toads, then I second Strider18 on bumblebee toads. They are quite a bit smaller but they waddle around which is quite funny. Very bright colors on these little things too. 
> 
> Remember, toads are frogs. Don't limit your search to "toads" because they are a frogs; toads simply have some characteristics that are a bit different(shorter legs, bumpy skin.) 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have looked at those toads they just dont appeal to me. I prefer regular toads because of how they look

----------


## Deku

> Like others have said - bumble bee toads or yellow spotted climbing toads! 
> 
> I have a Cane Toad and I really wouldn't recommend them. Mine is skittish, came to me with a parasite load and it's just failing to adjust to captivity. They're probably a hit or a miss because of them being wild caught but I took the chance because they're collected from invasive populations. I wouldn't recommend any other wild caught toads either, unless you catch them yourself, so not to contribute to the stressful collecting for the pet trade.


I figured they are skittish but im not sure i can find captive bred toads...

----------


## Deku

> If the American toads only lived 3- 6 years they were either very old or something went wrong, they've been known to live well into their 30's.
> Fowler's toads aren't shy at all. Often they're out in the daytime.
> I've never kept Sonoran desert toads but I've read that they're the least shy and most outgoing of them all and rarely hide.


I do like those. Though not sure if they're frail... I caught my toads from a forest by my house... They were caught as adults... Not sure what went wrong but yeah...

----------


## Deku

> Bumblebee Toads are a possibility, but they can be expensive captive bred.


I saw the bumblebees and im not fond of small amphibians because i got horrible eye sight and cant see small objects well... This is why i am aiming for something bigger

----------


## Xavier

> Fowler's toads aren't shy at all. Often they're out in the daytime.



Yes, this. All my Fowler's toads were bold and outgoing, and lived long lives

----------


## Xavier

> I do like those. Though not sure if they're frail... I caught my toads from a forest by my house... They were caught as adults... Not sure what went wrong but yeah...


They shouldn't be frail, under right conditions, they should be bold and outgoing, it's probably because you caught them as adults, since spring is coming, when the rains come, go looking for toadlets or tadpoles you can raise, as mine did very well in captivity

----------


## Deku

> Yes, this. All my Fowler's toads were bold and outgoing, and lived long lives


how do you tell americans and fowlers apart? also i forgot their care....

----------


## Deku

> They shouldn't be frail, under right conditions, they should be bold and outgoing, it's probably because you caught them as adults, since spring is coming, when the rains come, go looking for toadlets or tadpoles you can raise, as mine did very well in captivity


i sadly only find adult toads

----------


## Xavier

> how do you tell americans and fowlers apart? also i forgot their care....


These two articles should help: http://srelherp.uga.edu/anurans/bufame.htm http://srelherp.uga.edu/anurans/buffow.htm and this should help with care, A. americanus and A.fowleri have very similar care requirements and behaviors, it only matters if you want certain colors. Here are those care-sheets: http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Frog...ding-And-Care/ http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/natu...-fowlers-toad/

----------


## Xavier

> i sadly only find adult toads


Where there are adults, their offspring must be around there somewhere. Keep looking, especially in the spring when there are many freshly morphed toadlets. Look for a vernal or fish-less pond, and either look in the water for tadpoles or eggs, or around logs and other cover around and in the general vicinity of it to look for toadlets. Don't give up if you don't find them immediately, just keep searching until you find them. That's all I have to say  :Smile:

----------


## Deku

> Where there are adults, their offspring must be around there somewhere. Keep looking, especially in the spring when there are many freshly morphed toadlets. Look for a vernal or fish-less pond, and either look in the water for tadpoles or eggs, or around logs and other cover around and in the general vicinity of it to look for toadlets. Don't give up if you don't find them immediately, just keep searching until you find them. That's all I have to say


just found out its illegal to catch toads in nj..... where can i buy captive bred?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

> These two articles should help: http://srelherp.uga.edu/anurans/bufame.htm http://srelherp.uga.edu/anurans/buffow.htm and this should help with care, A. americanus and A.fowleri have very similar care requirements and behaviors, it only matters if you want certain colors. Here are those care-sheets: http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Frog...ding-And-Care/ http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/natu...-fowlers-toad/


i wanted reds,browns, and grey what temp do they need?

----------


## Xavier

American toads are not often CB, it's the same with Hyla cinerea, (The Green tree-frog) or Lithobates catesbeianus. (American bullfrog) Here's one I could find: http://www.carolina.com/toads/small-...of-3/146760.pr And room temperature (70-75 degrees) with some UVB should be find, you can ask me or other members any time if you have any questions or need help  :Smile:

----------

Deku

----------


## Deku

> American toads are not often CB, it's the same with Hyla cinerea, (The Green tree-frog) or Lithobates catesbeianus. (American bullfrog) Here's one I could find: http://www.carolina.com/toads/small-...of-3/146760.pr And room temperature (70-75 degrees) with some UVB should be find, you can ask me or other members any time if you have any questions or need help


 hmm i just read the permits thingy and i think ill go with a group of americans and fowlers toad. Just because they dont need permits. Just wish i could buy toadlets(1.5-2inches) so i can be sure they're young. I wanna buy them because should the authorities find out i didnt buy them properly... I dont want to even see their faces at my door. That being said are there other reputable sites that legally sell toads? I am thinking of getting all females so i am not kept up at night with all their calling. Is uvb really required for them? Maybe thats what did it. If and when i do get them. I plan on taking them to a vet so they can clear them of any parasites they may hold... What would be a good way to keep their habitat at 72-75 degrees? I want something you can control in the heat output. Also heard they love moths. Where can i buy moths as treats? How much would i spend at the vet?(so i can set money aside) would a tank thats 36inch long x 18 inch wide and 18inch or higher hold how many toads?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

UVB is essentially a way to make sure they can produce their own calcium and necessities for their bones, you could supply calcium dust, but it's easier to get a UVB bulb every 6 months than to dust their food twice a week or so. I doubt it was parasites, under right conditions, they don't die from them unless their immune system is lowered in some way. (Fighting off an illness for example) Any description of what happened?

----------


## Xavier

> hmm i just read the permits thingy and i think ill go with a group of americans and fowlers toad. Just because they dont need permits. Just wish i could buy toadlets(1.5-2inches) so i can be sure they're young. I wanna buy them because should the authorities find out i didnt buy them properly... I dont want to even see their faces at my door. That being said are there other reputable sites that legally sell toads? I am thinking of getting all females so i am not kept up at night with all their calling. Is uvb really required for them? Maybe thats what did it. If and when i do get them. I plan on taking them to a vet so they can clear them of any parasites they may hold... What would be a good way to keep their habitat at 72-75 degrees? I want something you can control in the heat output. Also heard they love moths. Where can i buy moths as treats? How much would i spend at the vet?(so i can set money aside) would a tank thats 36inch long x 18 inch wide and 18inch or higher hold how many toads?


Well if you need to make sure that it stays around the mid 70 degree range, lighting would help, (With temperature and UVB) as would a under tank heating mat. I'd also put some live plants in their tank so it holds humidity and they don't get stressed. Wax-worms are a moth larva if you can find them, but most moths and their relatives are high in fat, so only feed them occasionally

----------


## Xavier

This is the only other place I could find that sells them, but they are sadly out of stock: http://www.reptilesncritters.com/american-toads.html You could make a reminder to automatically update you if they get some in stock. You could also try putting a wanted add here and on Kingsnake.com: http://market.kingsnake.com/

----------


## Deku

> UVB is essentially a way to make sure they can produce their own calcium and necessities for their bones, you could supply calcium dust, but it's easier to get a UVB bulb every 6 months than to dust their food twice a week or so. I doubt it was parasites, under right conditions, they don't die from them unless their immune system is lowered in some way. (Fighting off an illness for example) Any description of what happened?


They were eating and acting fine... Until one day they just died... I didnt exactly happened to see them die.

----------


## Deku

> Well if you need to make sure that it stays around the mid 70 degree range, lighting would help, (With temperature and UVB) as would a under tank heating mat. I'd also put some live plants in their tank so it holds humidity and they don't get stressed. Wax-worms are a moth larva if you can find them, but most moths and their relatives are high in fat, so only feed them occasionally


Would they be happy eating their larva or is it not the same? I wouldn't feed it often moths just as a treat.

----------


## Deku

> This is the only other place I could find that sells them, but they are sadly out of stock: http://www.reptilesncritters.com/american-toads.html You could make a reminder to automatically update you if they get some in stock. You could also try putting a wanted add here and on Kingsnake.com: http://market.kingsnake.com/


Id honestly prefer to catch them myself that way i could pick out healthy and colorful individuals. I certainly want a red one too.

----------


## Xavier

> Would they be happy eating their larva or is it not the same? I wouldn't feed it often moths just as a treat.


It's the same, unless you want to give them a work out trying to grab the flying moths  :Wink:

----------


## Xavier

> Id honestly prefer to catch them myself that way i could pick out healthy and colorful individuals. I certainly want a red one too.


That's true, I owned an orange phase one, he was awesome, I miss him

----------


## Xavier

Apparently if you do it right, you can have a culture of moths if you like: http://www.frogforum.net/showthread....5980#post55980

----------


## Deku

> It's the same, unless you want to give them a work out trying to grab the flying moths


Naw i feel they're lazy like me. Lol ima just give em the larvae

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

> Apparently if you do it right, you can have a culture of moths if you like: http://www.frogforum.net/showthread....5980#post55980


Ehh i wouldnt want to culture them incase they got out theyd be annoying to deal with

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

> That's true, I owned an orange phase one, he was awesome, I miss him


I really wish i could just catch one... I feel if i just tell them what i want they probably wont listen...

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

That's why I said for you to place an add, you could tell them you only want red phase ones, and just wait. There's bound to be at least one

----------


## Deku

> That's why I said for you to place an add, you could tell them you only want red phase ones, and just wait. There's bound to be at least one


 i see. Well i just want different colors so i can tell them apart and females so they dont make noise at night since they'd be in my bedroom.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

Also has anyone seen them get bigger than 4inches? I feel like i have

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

I know someone mentioned that toads are frogs too but the only frogs that catch my attention asides toads would be pacmans(females to be precise), then pixie frogs, then budgets frog. I actually love round, fat and predatory animals. I either like somewhat outgoing ones or the really lazy ones. I enjoy both spectrums now that i think about it. I just had issues with pacmans cause i had one and it died in a week... And i did everything the careguide said. The longest lived pacman ive had lived for a year. It died on my fault... I was taking it outside on a normal day and i was right next to it and it wasnt even that hot for it. IT was in the shade.... I was cleaning her tank and i turn around and shes on her back dead. ;-; she was my favorite...  I love the one in the youtube video "the mountain! 9 month old female ornate pacman frog"  i love how round she is. But the problem for these is you need a permit and i dont know any reputable petstores... The petstore around me everythinh i got from there dies... Thats why i wanted a toad because they seem more resilient and more manegable.

----------


## Xavier

> Also has anyone seen them get bigger than 4inches? I feel like i have


A gravid female Fowler's toad I found while herping once was 5 inches in length

----------


## Xavier

> I know someone mentioned that toads are frogs too but the only frogs that catch my attention asides toads would be pacmans(females to be precise), then pixie frogs, then budgets frog. I actually love round, fat and predatory animals. I either like somewhat outgoing ones or the really lazy ones. I enjoy both spectrums now that i think about it. I just had issues with pacmans cause i had one and it died in a week... And i did everything the careguide said. The longest lived pacman ive had lived for a year. It died on my fault... I was taking it outside on a normal day and i was right next to it and it wasnt even that hot for it. IT was in the shade.... I was cleaning her tank and i turn around and shes on her back dead. ;-; she was my favorite...  I love the one in the youtube video "the mountain! 9 month old female ornate pacman frog"  i love how round she is. But the problem for these is you need a permit and i dont know any reputable petstores... The petstore around me everythinh i got from there dies... Thats why i wanted a toad because they seem more resilient and more manegable.



I see. If you want pacmans, you could place an add here, as there are many CB ones. For toads, you could place a flashlight or leave a light on in summer, as that attracts toads to eat any insects that follow the light

----------


## Deku

> A gravid female Fowler's toad I found while herping once was 5 inches in length


Nice o:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

> I see. If you want pacmans, you could place an add here, as there are many CB ones. For toads, you could place a flashlight or leave a light on in summer, as that attracts toads to eat any insects that follow the light


 thing is i dont wanna get a permit for one cause its such a hassle. D; i hate paperwork. If i do get a pacman do you think its possible to get an adult female that isnt old? (3years max)

----------


## Xavier

Yeah, for an add, just specify what you want, and eventually someone will find something that matches your description

----------


## Deku

> Yeah, for an add, just specify what you want, and eventually someone will find something that matches your description


Nice. I just want a fat female. Lol preferably greeen colored. And in nj finding toads are hard. I still have to think what i want more.  I think i  may go with toads because pacman frogs apparently only live 15 years well not only that but i have this feeling if i do seek out an adult female someone might just give me one thats 5 years old or something...

----------


## JButera

http://www.carolina.com/toads/small-...0.pr?question= (wild caught Anaxyrus americanus)Probably your best deal if you factor in shipping.

----------

Deku

----------


## Deku

> http://www.carolina.com/toads/small-...0.pr?question= (wild caught Anaxyrus americanus)Probably your best deal if you factor in shipping.


Thanks.

----------


## Deku

> Yeah, for an add, just specify what you want, and eventually someone will find something that matches your description


How much do you think an adult female pacman frog go for? Like an estimate. I dont know prices so i dont wanna end up getting jipped...

----------


## Xavier

> How much do you think an adult female pacman frog go for? Like an estimate. I dont know prices so i dont wanna end up getting jipped...


I saw a normal phase sub-adult male for 35$-40$ dollars once, but I don't really know about that, you could PM some other members and ask how much they are worth when they're 2-3 years old

----------

Deku

----------


## Deku

> I saw a normal phase sub-adult male for 35$-40$ dollars once, but I don't really know about that, you could PM some other members and ask how much they are worth when they're 2-3 years old


 cant copy paste but if you look up on youtube "the mountain female pacman" how long will it take for a female to grow that big? p.s. is it true that ornates get bigger?

----------


## Xavier

It's generally true that they grow bigger than C.cranwelli, I still don't know how much they'd be worth though, I'd PM members such as Monster or Lija, because they own pacmans as well

----------


## Deku

> It's generally true that they grow bigger than C.cranwelli, I still don't know how much they'd be worth though, I'd PM members such as Monster or Lija, because they own pacmans as well


that the one i want then....... im getting an exoterra 36x18x18 but not sure how to keep the tank @ an exact temperature .. not savy on ug heat mat

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Cory

Hello, to answer your question yes the ornate gets a bit bigger then the Cranwelli. From what ive seen from pictures they don't get a lot bigger though, that one in the video looks bigger then it actually is because his skin looks very tight which makes me believe hes puffing out to make him self look bigger or he could be toxed out or something. The other thing in the video I find weird is that Ornate didn't look like he had a care in the world that his hand was there touching his feet and mouth. My 6 month old ornate would not be having that at all, I would have been bit in a matter of seconds. From what I believe the biggest one is the true Brazilian horned frog ( Aurita ) but these guys are hard to come buy And the smallest from what I understand is C. Stolzmanni ( Pacific horned frog ). But again these are very rare and when I mean rare I mean like I have only seen them once for sale and that was a fauna classifieds from a hobbyist that lucked out with a breeding experiment.

----------


## Deku

> Hello, to answer your question yes the ornate gets a bit bigger then the Cranwelli. From what ive seen from pictures they don't get a lot bigger though, that one in the video looks bigger then it actually is because his skin looks very tight which makes me believe hes puffing out to make him self look bigger or he could be toxed out or something. The other thing in the video I find weird is that Ornate didn't look like he had a care in the world that his hand was there touching his feet and mouth. My 6 month old ornate would not be having that at all, I would have been bit in a matter of seconds. From what I believe the biggest one is the true Brazilian horned frog ( Aurita ) but these guys are hard to come buy And the smallest from what I understand is C. Stolzmanni ( Pacific horned frog ). But again these are very rare and when I mean rare I mean like I have only seen them once for sale and that was a fauna classifieds from a hobbyist that lucked out with a breeding experiment.


i would like a tame one..ps where can i get an adult female ?

----------


## Xavier

> From what I believe the biggest one is the true Brazilian horned frog ( Aurita ) but these guys are hard to come buy.


Oh so _that's_ what I saw on Kingsnake.com earlier today: http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.p...124&de=1137039 If I had enough money and a way to either bring them here or go back, I'd get some

----------

Deku

----------


## Cory

Yeppers that's what that is, see the price for the sub adult? just imagine what a full adult would cost. And ya those are the guys that supposedly get to the size of a small plate. And there horns are nice and big when fully grown.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Deku

----------


## Deku

> Yeppers that's what that is, see the price for the sub adult? just imagine what a full adult would cost. And ya those are the guys that supposedly get to the size of a small plate. And there horns are nice and big when fully grown.


What about a fully grown female pacman frog of the cranwelli or the ornata? PReferably the ornata....

----------


## Cory

I have never bought an adult but I would say a Cranwelli Or Ornate adult would probably be around a $100, but im not a hundred percent sure. I know the guy here sells babies for around 40 to 50 bucks, the ornates are usually about 10 bucks more then the cranwellies. They are the 2 most common ones available so I cant see the price being to high. Another thing that will play a factor in cost is what morph it is. I know that an Highred Ornate or dragon wing will be more then a normal. I have seen LLL reptile in the past have adult Cranwellis and Ornates, maybe try giving them a ring and they will be able to tell you the price difference between morphs also I would imagine. The Highred Ornate is a very nice looking Pacman.

----------


## Deku

> I have never bought an adult but I would say a Cranwelli Or Ornate adult would probably be around a $100, but im not a hundred percent sure. I know the guy here sells babies for around 40 to 50 bucks, the ornates are usually about 10 bucks more then the cranwellies. They are the 2 most common ones available so I cant see the price being to high. Another thing that will play a factor in cost is what morph it is. I know that an Highred Ornate or dragon wing will be more then a normal. I have seen LLL reptile in the past have adult Cranwellis and Ornates, maybe try giving them a ring and they will be able to tell you the price difference between morphs also I would imagine. The Highred Ornate is a very nice looking Pacman.


Thanks im considering buying one already but im waiting on the tank first... Im also still considering toads...

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

Apparently, they're not even breeders... I just called them and they sounded like they're resellers... "We don't order animals, we rely on what is brought to us by customers" ill never order from someone like that... That and they dont even have any adults for sale. It sounds like a pain. I think in the end if i cant find an adult female ill end up ordering toads... Or catching them in another state. XD

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

The only problem with keeping toads... Is the fact they need to be immedietly taken to a vet to get tested for parasites.... You cant get them sterile/parasite free... Now with pacmans since they're captive bred they likely do not have such issues... Though problem with pacmans is you need a permit... Such a dilema eitherway...   Ps if i do go with toads i plan on  breeding them so that they can be sold as captive bred.... I wasnt planning on doing this until i just thought about it.

----------


## Xavier

> The only problem with keeping toads... Is the fact they need to be immedietly taken to a vet to get tested for parasites.... You cant get them sterile/parasite free... Now with pacmans since they're captive bred they likely do not have such issues... Though problem with pacmans is you need a permit... Such a dilema eitherway...   Ps if i do go with toads i plan on  breeding them so that they can be sold as captive bred.... I wasnt planning on doing this until i just thought about it.


If you start out right, toads should be fine, as long as they have multiple hides, plenty of foliage, (Live or fake) access to a water bowl or water section, and some UVB, and they should be fine until you can find a vet. If you want a toad, there's nothing to stop you from looking for a vet before you decide though, so you can have it on hand to get rid of any parasites that they may have. To convince them to start eating, get a feeding bowl (To make sure they don't ingest substrate) and give them wax-worms and night-crawlers, night-crawlers are a great staple diet, as they are very nutritious and easy to digest, and wax-worms are good for getting something to eat, because they're high in fat, and are natures candy pretty much

----------


## Deku

> If you start out right, toads should be fine, as long as they have multiple hides, plenty of foliage, (Live or fake) access to a water bowl or water section, and some UVB, and they should be fine until you can find a vet. If you want a toad, there's nothing to stop you from looking for a vet before you decide though, so you can have it on hand to get rid of any parasites that they may have. To convince them to start eating, get a feeding bowl (To make sure they don't ingest substrate) and give them wax-worms and night-crawlers, night-crawlers are a great staple diet, as they are very nutritious and easy to digest, and wax-worms are good for getting something to eat, because they're high in fat, and are natures candy pretty much


yeah if i can't find it... I might just get toads. Whats the difference between american and woodhouse toad? Ps is a woodhouse toad is that a fowlers? I saw on the site it saying that fowlers toad is woodhousii? I looked onthe state site

----------


## Cory

Sorry to hear about LLL Reptile, I have never used them just have seen good reviews on here about them and seen them advertising adults before on there website so thought I would throw there name out there. To be honest I haven't seen adults advertised to often, but that's just me. I prefer to buy as babies so I haven't looked around a lot for adults. Have you checked  Fauna? You may be able to find one there if you do eventually set your mind on a pacman.

----------


## Deku

> Sorry to hear about LLL Reptile, I have never used them just have seen good reviews on here about them and seen them advertising adults before on there website so thought I would throw there name out there. To be honest I haven't seen adults advertised to often, but that's just me. I prefer to buy as babies so I haven't looked around a lot for adults. Have you checked  Fauna? You may be able to find one there if you do eventually set your mind on a pacman.


Its ok. I tried fauna. Only found males on there....

----------


## Xavier

> yeah if i can't find it... I might just get toads. Whats the difference between american and woodhouse toad? Ps is a woodhouse toad is that a fowlers? I saw on the site it saying that fowlers toad is woodhousii? I looked onthe state site


Fowler's toads used to be classified as a sub species of Whoodhouse's toad, but were split recently due to them being different genetically. They have the same care, but Fowler's would be easier to collect, as they are an east coast species

----------


## Deku

> Fowler's toads used to be classified as a sub species of Whoodhouse's toad, but were split recently due to them being different genetically. They have the same care, but Fowler's would be easier to collect, as they are an east coast species


oh i still have to buy them though ... if a vet finds out i could get in trouble

----------


## Xavier

Well then you'll actually find A.woodhousii for sale, as they are often found for sale. Here are some listings I found, but they are sadly out of stock: http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/toa...-for-sale.html http://www.reptilesncritters.com/alb...use-toads.html http://www.reptilesncritters.com/woodhouse-toads.html

----------

Deku

----------


## Deku

> Well then you'll actually find A.woodhousii for sale, as they are often found for sale. Here are some listings I found, but they are sadly out of stock: http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/toa...-for-sale.html http://www.reptilesncritters.com/alb...use-toads.html http://www.reptilesncritters.com/woodhouse-toads.html


thank you, now if i could find young female toads (3) red phase and different colors..and 2 young males for sale....that i could clean the parasite off... since i cant do it myself i want to do it by the book so i dont get in trouble

----------

